# Duck Dynasty



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a new show on Wed nights on A&E called Duck Dynasty, and it is all about the Duck Commander boys and their family. I highly recommend watching it, it was so funny.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it a good show and if you miss it you can watch it on line at a&e.


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree, it's hilarious!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My WIFE of all people finds it interesting! She gets such a kick out of the way Phil speaks. And I must say, it has to be doing wonders for their business. I have seen DC calls before, and considered buying one or two, but never did. Every time the show comes on, I find myself wanting to purchase one of their calls.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jase reminds me of Dwight from the Office. Although uncle Si is my favorite. I wish he were my uncle.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I loved the part when Si was telling the kids about Vietnam. After I watched this with my dad and brother we wanted to try some frog legs. Not to steal the thread but Has anyone ever tried frog legs? how are they?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

SR-1 said:


> I loved the part when Si was telling the kids about Vietnam. After I watched this with my dad and brother we wanted to try some frog legs. Not to steal the thread but Has anyone ever tried frog legs? how are they?


They are good. they taste like chicken.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

SR-1 said:


> I loved the part when Si was telling the kids about Vietnam. After I watched this with my dad and brother we wanted to try some frog legs. Not to steal the thread but Has anyone ever tried frog legs? how are they?


they taste great. the only place i know you can get them is in morgan. and they're $10 per pound. we bread and fry ours.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> [quote="SR-1":3dagc8mf]I loved the part when Si was telling the kids about Vietnam. After I watched this with my dad and brother we wanted to try some frog legs. Not to steal the thread but Has anyone ever tried frog legs? how are they?


they taste great. the only place i know you can get them is in morgan. and they're $10 per pound. we bread and fry ours.[/quote:3dagc8mf]

Wendover has them on Friday night with there sea food.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> [quote="SR-1":325xinm7]I loved the part when Si was telling the kids about Vietnam. After I watched this with my dad and brother we wanted to try some frog legs. Not to steal the thread but Has anyone ever tried frog legs? how are they?


they taste great. the only place i know you can get them is in morgan. and they're $10 per pound. we bread and fry ours.[/quote:325xinm7]

Man I have got to get my hands on some frog legs!!!!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish I had a career day like they did. I would love to sit in front of Phil and have him teach me a 'thang or tu'


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

"If a girl can cook frog, shes a keeper"(probably not exact quote), If she cooks a frog and carries a Bible, she can be a little homely, Jase is probably the greatest frog catcher ever. I swear to god between these boys and the boys on Swamp People I REALLY want to move to Louisianna!!! Phil and SI with with their grandson is FREAKING PRICELESS!! "How do you smell a girl on the computer?", I love this crap!! However, what is the story with the hair and beards? I was late to Duck Commander and I have never heard the reason.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hossblur said:


> "If a girl can cook frog, shes a keeper"(probably not exact quote), If she cooks a frog and carries a Bible, she can be a little homely, Jase is probably the greatest frog catcher ever. I swear to god between these boys and the boys on Swamp People I REALLY want to move to Louisianna!!! Phil and SI with with their grandson is FREAKING PRICELESS!! "How do you smell a girl on the computer?", I love this crap!! However, what is the story with the hair and beards? I was late to Duck Commander and I have never heard the reason.


I think you can find it on a&e. Yea I it making me want to move there as well.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

hossblur said:


> "If a girl can cook frog, shes a keeper"(probably not exact quote), If she cooks a frog and carries a Bible, she can be a little homely, Jase is probably the greatest frog catcher ever. I swear to god between these boys and the boys on Swamp People I REALLY want to move to Louisianna!!! Phil and SI with with their grandson is FREAKING PRICELESS!! "How do you smell a girl on the computer?", I love this crap!! However, what is the story with the hair and beards? I was late to Duck Commander and I have never heard the reason.


He explains the beard in one episode. Phil says a cold NW wind one morning prompted him to grow the beard and there is no better neck/head warmer in this world than long hair. I know that to be a fact


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> hossblur said:
> 
> 
> > "If a girl can cook frog, shes a keeper"(probably not exact quote), If she cooks a frog and carries a Bible, she can be a little homely, Jase is probably the greatest frog catcher ever. I swear to god between these boys and the boys on Swamp People I REALLY want to move to Louisianna!!! Phil and SI with with their grandson is FREAKING PRICELESS!! "How do you smell a girl on the computer?", I love this crap!! However, what is the story with the hair and beards? I was late to Duck Commander and I have never heard the reason.
> ...


Or you could just buy a neck gaiter... :lol:


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Josh Noble said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":2u5fen7t]
> 
> 
> hossblur said:
> ...


Or you could just buy a neck gaiter... :lol:[/quote:2u5fen7t]
JEALOUS????? LMAO


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Josh Noble said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":rzu8lpir]
> 
> 
> hossblur said:
> ...


Or you could just buy a neck gaiter... :lol:[/quote:rzu8lpir]
:lol: why buy anything when you can fix it for free! and it doesnt look anywhere near as cool as the long hair


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Now we can all understand why their calls are sofa king expensive... And they don't work any better than the cheap stuff.


----------

